# National Champs!



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats to the Bison on an awesome season. They might have the best defense that they've ever had, only allowing 27 points in 4 playoff games.

HAIL THE BISON!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Both defenses played well yeaterday.Bison got the big plays.....interception return to the 1 yard line and a fake punt/screen pass.

Way to go Bison. :beer: :beer:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats to Bison and their awesome fans!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

GO BISON! BE HERD!

Way to represent!!! :beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

It was an awesome game! GO BISON!

PS: Remember that all the best teams are Green and Gold!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Longshot said:


> PS: Remember that all the best teams are Green and Gold!


 uke: Not all..... :thumb: Gotta beat Brees first!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Longshot said:


> It was an awesome game! GO BISON!
> 
> PS: Remember that all the best teams are Green and Gold!


Just one green and gold winner this year I guess.... oke: .... :beer: .....


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

9manfan said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > It was an awesome game! GO BISON!
> ...


Ya that sucks!!! At least the more important team won this year! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That's 2 awesome games on the same weekend. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

BACK TO BACK BABY!!!!!!!!!!

In a rematch of last year Bison win 39-13. Awesome adjustments by the Bison at halftime opened the game up. Looking forward to next year already, they only lose 3 starters to graduation.

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I still haven't quite recovered from that weekend in Frisco....it was a blast.

:beer:

3-Peat


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Now the only question becomes can they go undefeated in 2013? Will be tough with game one being Kansas State, but KS loses alot of seniors so it's possible. Not to mention the Valley teams are always tough especially that SDSU game down in Brookings. Should be another fun season! GO BISON!!!

:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bison only graduated 2 starting seniors.I would guess they will be ranked Number 1 when the 2013 season starts.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Technically 3. Lund, Ollman and Martin although Olman just started for Heagle when he got hurt.


----------

